# Gone!



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

After 12 years, I am leaving D*!

Deciding factors include;

-post card received for 'Free HD for 24 months', then noticing credit was off my bill(after 3 calls to CSRs was told each time that Free HD was no longer offered, and an email to 'Customer Advocate Team' who offered 12 months credit for HD on my bill, and then gave me the 'guilt trip' speech for calling about it. Also told me D* didn't have to give me anything.....and that D* 'never promised to be the least expensive service').

-SLOW response DVRs(tried several times to get an upgrade, but to no avail).

-$110 D* each month vs. $39.99 with cable company(with FREE HD, locked in for a year).

Congrats D*! I was your customer to lose, and you succeeded!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Go boldly, sdicomp. 

It's only TV. If you could get a better deal, you were wise to take it.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Goodbye and good luck.


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

Goodbye.


----------



## kash (Sep 5, 2012)

as a person that just switched to directv, from comcast/u-verse.. have a great time, make sure you sign a contract. They will change rates after your promotion is done. One of the things i really like about directv is the interface.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

kash said:


> as a person that just switched to directv, from comcast/u-verse.. have a great time, make sure you sign a contract. They will change rates after your promotion is done. One of the things i really like about directv is the interface.


Goes up $20 after the first year.....still a $50 savings!


----------



## ChicagoBlue (Apr 29, 2011)

sdicomp said:


> After 12 years, I am leaving D*!
> 
> Deciding factors include;
> 
> ...


On a related note, Comcast just raised prices to customers....FOR THE SECOND time in the same year.

http://www.ajc.com/news/business/comcasts-cable-rates-rise-for-second-time-this-yea/nR6fN/


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Bye!


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

ChicagoBlue said:


> On a related note, Comcast just raised prices to customers....FOR THE SECOND time in the same year.
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/business/comcasts-cable-rates-rise-for-second-time-this-yea/nR6fN/


Don't have Comcast....besides, my prices are guaranteed in writing for 2 years....with NO commitment.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I respect everyone who makes an active choice in managing his or her budget. Congrats, sdicomp, you are very lucky to live in an area where cable is so much less expensive. Around here it's Time Warner, and they don't have a package comparable to what I have at home; their closest package would drop me down to 1 DVR and 1 cable box (no multi-room), drop about 25 channels from me, and raise my bill $30/month.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

sdicomp said:


> -$110 D* each month vs. $39.99 with cable company(with FREE HD, locked in for a year).





sdicomp said:


> Goes up $20 after the first year.....still a $50 savings!


Are you getting the same programming you had with DIRECTV and also two HD DVR's and it's $50/month cheaper even after the promo expires? If that's the case you're one of the exceptions since usually cable prices out higher when comparing apples to apples.


----------



## Ranger12 (Dec 23, 2010)

Good luck. I will never go back to Charter for my TV. Horrible customer service and their price and HD selection can't match DirecTV. I wish I had another way to get high speed internet in my area, or I would not have Charter at all.


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the many reasons I bolted to Satellite from Cable was Time Warner's (NYC Manhattan carrier) inability to have a DVR that would last longer than a year without phantom recordings breaking it. And the HDD wasnt even overflowing full.. It gave me a phobia to this day that I've had Directv since 2005 and I've never wanted or longed for a DVR..when i came on board with SD it was a standard SD non DVR and then in 2008 with an H21 NON DVR to which I still have to this day..

Plus the cliche' of leaving providers for another isn't the answer, hardly applies to Time Warner's inability to land NFL network some 7 years after I left them...so f cable I left them for channels they don't carry and DVR's that failed like clockwork..Only thing I kept from Time Warner is high speed internet... that's a 49$ bill that pains their a$$ each time I get a call from a Time Warner CSR asking why I don't upgrade to a better package that involves TV.. 

your story of prices kinda not being honored or an "alright already" kind of attitude from the CSR for a semi bait & switch maneuver from their part are quite legitimate reasons to cast them off, and I wish you well. Don't let anyone else tell you otherwise...Your wallet, your likes, your opinions are all yours..

good luck..


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

RAD said:


> Are you getting the same programming you had with DIRECTV and also two HD DVR's and it's $50/month cheaper even after the promo expires? If that's the case you're one of the exceptions since usually cable prices out higher when comparing apples to apples.


Apples to Apples from programming and equipment in my area, cable is about $25 cheaper.

I almost switched this year. Downside is D*'s DVRs are still far ahead of what they are offering for cable in my area and no ST. I did not switch because of those two factors and D* stepped up with a discount to match the price.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

RAD said:


> Are you getting the same programming you had with DIRECTV and also two HD DVR's and it's $50/month cheaper even after the promo expires? If that's the case you're one of the exceptions since usually cable prices out higher when comparing apples to apples.


I switched from DirecTV to FiOS 11 months ago. Comparable service at $40 less for the first 12 months and $20 less for the next 12 months.

Much faster DVR response to remote commands and much bigger hard drive -- 500 gb vs 300 gb.

Verizon's VOD blows away DirecTV's offerings. HD PQ is about the same on my 40-inch Sony but SD looks much better with FiOS.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

billsharpe said:


> ... and much bigger hard drive -- 500 gb vs 300 gb.


I wouldn't call that "much bigger", and in fact most of DirecTV's current DVRs are 500 GB, with the HR34 being 1TB. Also you an use an external drive up to 2GB if you wish to.

However, that single factor is but one of several you mention, and it is good that you are happy with your current provider.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I respect everyone who makes an active choice in managing his or her budget. Congrats, sdicomp, you are very lucky to live in an area where cable is so much less expensive. Around here it's Time Warner, and they don't have a package comparable to what I have at home; their closest package would drop me down to 1 DVR and 1 cable box (no multi-room), drop about 25 channels from me, and raise my bill $30/month.


How many HD channels do they offer? If they're anything like Charter (locally), it's not even close.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I can not fault someone for wanting to save a few bucks. I wish you luck and happiness with your new choice for television.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"carl6" said:


> I wouldn't call that "much bigger", and in fact most of DirecTV's current DVRs are 500 GB, with the HR34 being 1TB. Also you an use an external drive up to 2GB if you wish to.
> 
> However, that single factor is but one of several you mention, and it is good that you are happy with your current provider.


And of course encoding makes a difference, if they use MPEG2. TWC's 25 hours on their regular DVR just wouldn't do it for me.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I wish I had options here. "Viable" options anyway. Time Warner pixelates badly everywhere I have seen it. uVerse has a flat look to it when I see it at my mom's. Dish's pissing contest with AMC Networks is a deal breaker.

I dont dislike Directv by any means. Love it in fact. It would still be nice to have an apples to apples choice.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

sdicomp said:


> -SLOW response DVRs(tried several times to get an upgrade, but to no avail).


Ya all that garbage is slow..... I dont have OR WANT any of it...

I just want BASIC TV like i have always had... None of this HD crap,3D-TV,etc..... Its all useless trash!!


----------



## lipcrkr (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm at the opposite end of the spectrum. I had cable TV (i still have their Internet) since the beginning of time. In May i switched to DirecTV because TWC was charging me about $140 a month (without Internet). Because of all my discounts including "Refer a Friend", i am paying about $45 a month for the 1st year and about $65 for the 2nd. Now, i do realize i don't have DVR etc, but i never did with TWC. In case anyone is wondering, yes, i used to have the TOTL package with TWC, however, with all these freebies, including 3 months free premiums, and now 3 months free of HD Extra Pack, and free Sunday Ticket Max...well, i'm in heaven. I am a proud owner of Directv Ultimate.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Dude111 said:


> I just want BASIC TV like i have always had... None of this HD crap,3D-TV,etc..... Its all useless trash!!


Is color OK?


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

ndole said:


> How many HD channels do they offer? If they're anything like Charter (locally), it's not even close.


Over 100, and it is Charter. They have the ones I my wife and I watch, so that is all that really matters. DVR's have 70 hours of recording time.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

RAD said:


> Are you getting the same programming you had with DIRECTV and also two HD DVR's and it's $50/month cheaper even after the promo expires? If that's the case you're one of the exceptions since usually cable prices out higher when comparing apples to apples.


I have ALL the programming we WATCH. So far, the channel line up is comparable to D*. After 2 years, it will go to their 'regular' price, which form what I am told will be an additional $20.00. Still, that will be $30.00 less that I am paying now!

Since my price is locked for 2 years, I will stay where I am. I can, after the 2 years are up, always go back to D*, and get one of those 'new customer' deals that those of us who have been with them for years can ONLY read and hear about!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sdicomp said:


> Over 100, and it is Charter. They have the ones I my wife and I watch, so that is all that really matters. DVR's have 70 hours of recording time.


 Surprised its that cheap, If I wanted over $100 HD channels with Blue Ridge cable it would cost me over $145 with an HD DVR. $14.90 addtional for each room with an HD DVR.

Our Basic Plus with the Screw in cable in the back of the tv with NO HD is over $70 per month.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

You got to try it, you can always come back later as a new customer.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

sdicomp said:


> After 12 years, I am leaving D*!
> 
> Deciding factors include;
> 
> ...


IS that before or after the add in all the monthly fees for our equipment?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

sdicomp said:


> I have ALL the programming we WATCH. So far, the channel line up is comparable to D*. After 2 years, it will go to their 'regular' price, which form what I am told will be an additional $20.00. Still, that will be $30.00 less that I am paying now!
> 
> Since my price is locked for 2 years, I will stay where I am. I can, after the 2 years are up, always go back to D*, and get one of those 'new customer' deals that those of us who have been with them for years can ONLY read and hear about!


Well, that's definetly not the same charter cable service in my area!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> IS that before or after the add in all the monthly fees for our equipment?


Neighbor here just got rid of DirecTv for Xfinity and also got that $39.95 price, including one HD DVR. I think if they know you are leaving DirecTv (or maybe DISH as well) they are throwing in the DVR free for the year. My bill is also $39.95 ($59.95 second year option) with Free HD, but I already had two lifetime Tivo's, so I never asked them about the box rental to see if I could get that free. Heck, they credit me $2.50 a month for owning my own box


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> IS that before or after the add in all the monthly fees for our equipment?


$39.99 is with DVR fees. My total bill with 2 HD DVRs, phone and 30mb internet is $129.95(I added the $10.00 Sports Tier for football NFL Net & RedZone). Paying $110 to D* alone, so switching was a 'no-brainer'!


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Well, that's definetly not the same charter cable service in my area!


Sorry you don't have what we do! Had it for a week now, and it is ALL they promised when I signed up.


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

At least you have some choices,when you live outside the city limits you have 2 choices.

Directv or Dish I'll stick with Directv


----------



## flybynyte (Aug 8, 2012)

cyfman said:


> At least you have some choices,when you live outside the city limits you have 2 choices.
> 
> Directv or Dish I'll stick with Directv


i am a new sub to Directv. just a week old, as matter of fact. yes, i do live in a small, rural midwest community, and, i do wish there was more competition to keep prices down. i love Directv's interface---especially compared to the cable i had (for approx 6mos; i also had Directv's biggest competitor for about 6yrs+ before that). the cable interface was soooo "cheesy"! :raspberry


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

Time Warner Cable in this area, won't even discuss what the price will be after the initial "new customer" deal is over. They just keep pushing how cheap it will be the first year. I was talking to a salesperson at their booth in a mall recently and when pushed all he would say was that it will be "very competitive" which it turns out not to be. I guess they don't want scare people away.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I looked at TWC when I found out that they were carrying the Pac-12 network and Verizon FiOS wasn't. Price looked competitive until I got to the DVR and set-top boxes prices at TWC -- something like $60 bucks a month extra for one DVR and one set-top box.

I like my USC football games but no thanks!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

If one really wants to make an impact, drop all pay TV service  Enough of us do so, folks would pay attention. Of course, I'm making a few assumptions here, chief among them, antenna HD is fairly widely available, and folks agree with me about the abysmal programming. Those are two pretty hefty assumptions, I guess.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

sdicomp said:


> -post card received for 'Free HD for 24 months', then noticing credit was off my bill(after 3 calls to CSRs was told each time that Free HD was no longer offered, and an email to 'Customer Advocate Team' who offered 12 months credit for HD on my bill, and then gave me the 'guilt trip' speech for calling about it. Also told me D* didn't have to give me anything.....and that D* 'never promised to be the least expensive service').
> 
> -$110 D* each month vs. $39.99 with cable company(with FREE HD, locked in for a year).


Am I reading correctly? One of your reasons for leaving was because you were offered a discount? Since cost is a factor I just figured... nevermind.

Just to throw it out there, make sure they define price lock. If it is anything like Dish Network, the programming price was locked but they could still raise the charges on anything else and then make up the lack of cost increase as soon as the 2 years are over. Make sure to protect yourself.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

goinsleeper said:


> Am I reading correctly? One of your reasons for leaving was because you were offered a discount? Since cost is a factor I just figured... nevermind.
> 
> Just to throw it out there, make sure they define price lock. If it is anything like Dish Network, the programming price was locked but they could still raise the charges on anything else and then make up the lack of cost increase as soon as the 2 years are over. Make sure to protect yourself.


Not the fact I was offered a discount, just the way it was offered("Mr. ****, D* doesn't 'owe' you anything").

Cost factor? Absoloutely!! $120.00 for tv/internet/phone vs. $110 for D* alone.....YOU be the judge!

.....and, as I said, I AM protected, in writing for 2 years!


----------



## midd (May 19, 2010)

Even though you are "gone" it must be hard for you to let go...

:grin:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

To the OP, if your happy with your new deal, good for you. Everyone has to do whats best for them. And sometimes you have to make providers appreciate your business. Or miss the fact that you left and then bombard you with "Come back" offers.

Fortunately, DIRECTV has taken care of me and I'm happy with the service they provide. For instance, I'm still getting the $10/mo HD credit and they gave me an HR34 with WHDVR all for no cost. And I'm sure glad they do take care of me. Although I could go to cable or Dish, they don't have the most important programming I desire. 

Neither of them have NFL ST or NHL CI with all my teams games in HD. Not to mention, Time Warner doesn't even have NFLN, NHLN or the Red Zone channel. Pretty pathetic and the reason I left them 3+ years ago and never looked back. 

Although this year, I did sign back up with TWC's internet, because the have the highest speeds in my area. So between both services, I'm probably paying a bit of a premium @ $133/mo (DIRECTV $92, TWC Internet $41). Although its really just $92, because the company I work for reimburses me for my internet, since I work from home when I'm not traveling.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Which channels are *sdicomp* gaining in high definition?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

midd said:


> Even though you are "gone" it must be hard for you to let go...
> 
> :grin:







_Groucho:_
Hello, I must be going.
I cannot stay,
I came to say
I must be going.
I'm glad I came
But just the same
I must be going.

_Margaret Dumont:_
For my sake you must stay,
For if you go away,
You'll spoil this party
I am throwing.

_Groucho:_
I'll stay a week or two,
I'll stay the summer through,
But I am telling you,
I must be going.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

midd said:


> Even though you are "gone" it must be hard for you to let go...
> 
> :grin:


.....just answering questions that have been asked.....sorry if I offended you!


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

APB101 said:


> Which channels are *sdicomp* gaining in high definition?


No gains, but NO losses on what we watch........


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

No one should fault a person for making a change that they feel is better for them. The owners of the place I worked most of my life used to get mad when someone quit and went to another place to work. I had to remind them that this is how they started their business was by quitting where they were working and trying something different.
Long before I was with DirecTV I was on TWC. Back then times were tight, like now, and we were laying off people and a raise was out of the question. It had been 3 years since we had a raise and TWC raised the cable TV rate 3 times in 12 months. I dropped them at that point. I started renting movies and used the OTA for TV.
Then my son discovered DirecTV. His boss where he worked had it and he had been to his house to see it. That was when we tried it and been here ever since then.

When it comes to programming, I only have 84 channels in my favorites list and probably only watch 30 of them at the most. 

I recently told my son how much we could save in the first year if we changed to the other company. He looked at me like I was nuts and told me to put his charge card on the account and get the other company for myself if I wanted it. I again reminded him of how much we could save. He said "So what. If you save and do not have what you want, what good is it ?". I stopped at that point.

Bottom line, if you are getting the channels you want, a good picture and saving money be happy with your decision. If you find in the future that it is not all that you thought then come back to be with us again.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sdicomp said:


> No gains, but NO losses on what we watch........


My nearby Charter is in the process of adding 56 HD channels (the residue of removing 7 or 8 analog channels). They will be carrying HD that DBS doesn't offer.

If there is a crime, it is believing (and castigating those who believe otherwise) that DIRECTV can be the one and only logical choice for everyone.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

harsh said:


> My nearby Charter is in the process of adding 56 HD channels (the residue of removing 7 or 8 analog channels). They will be carrying HD that DBS doesn't offer.
> 
> *If there is a crime, it is believing (and castigating those who believe otherwise) that DIRECTV can be the one and only logical choice for everyone.*


Out of the 47 responses to the op, some were his. A grand total of *TWO* responses could be construed as "a crime", as you so eloquently put it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> My nearby Charter is in the process of adding 56 HD channels (the residue of removing 7 or 8 analog channels). They will be carrying HD that DBS doesn't offer.
> 
> If there is a crime, it is believing (and castigating those who believe otherwise) that DIRECTV can be the one and only logical choice for everyone.


I hear it's nearly a crime to have *Dish subscribers *give DirecTV customers *any* advice about *anything DirecTV *when they don't actually have the service themselves.

Oh wait...some people probably already know that.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

midd said:


> Even though you are "gone" it must be hard for you to let go...
> 
> :grin:





sdicomp said:


> .....just answering questions that have been asked.....sorry if I offended you!


Exactly. I don't recall being the sole requirement for posting here as being a current satellite sub.

Like the OP I recently canceled DirecTV. In my case I had been with them since 1998. Switched from TWC. It wasn't as big a deal for me as some, but TWC has done a great job off adding HD channels and that was something I needed to see from them before switching. I have a TiVo HD with an upgraded 500GB HdD that I pay a grandfathered rate that's less than half the DirecTV DVR rate. I do have to pay for a Cable Card, but that's only $2/mo. so it's still less than DirecTV. The major thing is TWC provides a quality High Speed Internet option, DirecTV does not. In '98 that wasn't the priority for me and now it is.

When I called to cancel DirecTV didn't go out of their way to stop me. Just as well since I didn't want to make a new commitment. I like the fact that with TWC I can bring my own equipment. When the DirecTV tuner card for WMC was canceled, I was truly disappointed. And as far as rate hikes go, they all do it. Difference is with Cable I'm not under commitment and, if need be, I can scale down to Internet only.

I was happy with DirecTV, but the constant two year shove any time you want something better gets old IMO.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Ranger12 said:


> Good luck. I will never go back to Charter for my TV. Horrible customer service and their price and HD selection can't match DirecTV. I wish I had another way to get high speed internet in my area, or I would not have Charter at all.


I said that too. But Charter has made a dramatic turnaround in my neck of the woods thanks to SDV. They added about 60 HD channels in just a few months and now have more than satellite and better PQ. I get 12-18Mbps data rates on MPEG4, which is better than I had with DirecTV. And I can use my own DVR, saving a ton of money. Since I went back to cable, my bill has dropped by about $50/month and will stay that way for 2 years. I realize they'll gouge me after that, but by then I can give satellite another look, if they ever catch up on HD content.

As for service, that's changed dramatically too. They have a great online presence like Dish (I wish DirecTV would catch up in that regard as well). I often get a response within a couple of hours and service appointments right away.

Bottom line is, while I enjoyed satellite for many years back when they had the best service on the market, times have changed, and cable is a much better deal than it used to be (depending on your location of course).

So bravo to the OP for having the guts to make a change and not just accept DirecTV's empty promises (24-month free HD fiasco). If more of us did the same, DirecTV would have to step up their game. As it stands now, they can do whatever they want and most people just accept it.

Peace


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bidger said:


> Exactly. I don't recall being the *sole requirement for posting here as being a current satellite sub*. Like the OP I recently canceled DirecTV.


It certainly is *not* a requirement....and being a former subscriber likely would provide interesting insights on this kind of topic.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

...it's only TV...it's only TV...it's only TV...it's only TV...it's only TV...


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

mdavej said:


> I said that too. But Charter has made a dramatic turnaround in my neck of the woods thanks to SDV. They added about 60 HD channels in just a few months and now have more than satellite and better PQ. I get 12-18Mbps data rates on MPEG4, which is better than I had with DirecTV. And I can use my own DVR, saving a ton of money. Since I went back to cable, my bill has dropped by about $50/month and will stay that way for 2 years. I realize they'll gouge me after that, but by then I can give satellite another look, if they ever catch up on HD content.
> 
> As for service, that's changed dramatically too. They have a great online presence like Dish (I wish DirecTV would catch up in that regard as well). I often get a response within a couple of hours and service appointments right away.
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

bidger said:


> Exactly. I don't recall being the sole requirement for posting here as being a current satellite sub.
> 
> Like the OP I recently canceled DirecTV. In my case I had been with them since 1998. Switched from TWC. It wasn't as big a deal for me as some, but TWC has done a great job off adding HD channels and that was something I needed to see from them before switching. I have a TiVo HD with an upgraded 500GB HdD that I pay a grandfathered rate that's less than half the DirecTV DVR rate. I do have to pay for a Cable Card, but that's only $2/mo. so it's still less than DirecTV. The major thing is TWC provides a quality High Speed Internet option, DirecTV does not. In '98 that wasn't the priority for me and now it is.
> 
> ...


Same here! I was happy with D*, but their failure to do what they said was the 'backbreaker' for me! They called yesterday, offering a 'new customer' incentive with NO commitment for me to keep service. Asked WHY I had to cancel service to be offered this?......they had no answer.....said NO thanks!

No commitment here either!


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It certainly is *not* a requirement....and being a former subscriber likely would provide interesting insights on this kind of topic.


HOPE not! I would like to hang around!

Who knows, I may come back to D* someday..........


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sdicomp said:


> HOPE not! I would like to hang around!
> 
> Who knows, *I may come back to D* someday*..........


For sure...and you would not be the first to "return". 

There are a number of non-sat posters at this site already - you would not be "alone" in that regard.

Good luck on your changes - hope things work out for you.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

The more competition the better.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

sdicomp said:


> They called yesterday, offering a 'new customer' incentive with NO commitment for me to keep service.


Interesting. When I cancelled DirecTV several years ago, I told them I would stay if they offered me a no-commitment upgrade to HD. They refused ... insisting any change would trigger a 2-year commitment.

So I have no-commitment service from Comcast. I am happier with the service and the price is lower. And without a commitment, I have been sending my money to Comcast instead of DirecTV for the past 4 years.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I wish we had choices. My only choices are Dish, TWC, and DirecTV. We had TWC from 1989 until 1999 when we switched to DirecTV. There is no way I would ever go back to TWC, and Dish does not have the programming I want, so DirecTV is my only choice.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

fleckrj said:


> I wish we had choices. My only choices are Dish, TWC, and DirecTV. We had TWC from 1989 until 1999 when we switched to DirecTV. There is no way I would ever go back to TWC, and Dish does not have the programming I want, so DirecTV is my only choice.


I lot can change in 12 years. I'm not endorsing Time Warner, but to judge companies in this business in what things were like more than a decade ago isn't really fair.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

fleckrj said:


> I wish we had choices. My only choices are Dish, TWC, and DirecTV. We had TWC from 1989 until 1999 when we switched to DirecTV. There is no way I would ever go back to TWC, and Dish does not have the programming I want, so DirecTV is my only choice.





mreposter said:


> I lot can change in 12 years. I'm not endorsing Time Warner, but to judge companies in this business in what things were like more than a decade ago isn't really fair.


Precisely.

I switched from TWC in 1998 and I didn't have any "warm and fuzzy" when I departed. The TWC installer knocked on my door in 2006 pitching triple play and I asked if he could return the following week after I'd researched their HD lineup. No CBS or FOX in HD cinched that choice. In 2009 a TWC tech knocked on my door to let me know they'd upgraded the wiring in my neighborhood, something that there's a snowball's chance in the Bahamas of Verizon doing w/ DSL. After Verizon p*ssed me off one last time in early 2010, I ordered Roadrunner online. Until some company deploys FTTH in my area, I can't see myself switching.

In 1998 I saw TWC as the villain. More than twenty years later I see Verizon in that role. DirecTV...I still feel is a good choice for TV service. I'm just a little tired of the two year commitment at the drop of a hat. You've already recouped your investment in me. Any new equipment I might receive isn't owned anyway. And as I was typing this post I got a call from the Retention. I let them know if I come back I want the HR34. Don't expect it free, so the $99 charge was OK, but they couldn't guarantee my Lifetime DVR service would be reinstated. Appreciate the honestly, but I ended the call right there. Commitment was not brought up, but I'd want that in writing if I'm told there is none.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

bidger said:


> . Don't expect it free, so the $99 charge was OK, but they couldn't guarantee my Lifetime DVR service would be reinstated. Appreciate the honestly, but I ended the call right there. Commitment was not brought up, but I'd want that in writing if I'm told there is none.


Quote from the DirecTv customer service agreement:


> If you paid a "lifetime service fee," you will not be charged a fee for your DIRECTV DVR Service as long as you maintain television programming service from DIRECTV on the same account. If you disconnect your DIRECTV television programming service and later reconnect on the same account, your DIRECTV DVR Service will be reconnected and you will not be charged a fee for DIRECTV DVR Service.


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/legal/customer_agreement


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Interesting. When I cancelled DirecTV several years ago, I told them I would stay if they offered me a no-commitment upgrade to HD. They refused ... insisting any change would trigger a 2-year commitment.
> 
> So I have no-commitment service from Comcast. I am happier with the service and the price is lower. And without a commitment, I have been sending my money to Comcast instead of DirecTV for the past 4 years.


It is funny how their offers change! I had to call and cancel service for them to find the 'free hd for 2 years' that the post card I received back in June 'promised'. While I was still their customer, I was told that DirecTV no longer offered free HD, and I 'shouldn't have received the post card'.

No commitment from Charter here, and since my price is locked for 2 years in writing, I will be sending them my money as well. Their internet service is first rate!!


----------



## Griffs77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Got to go with what's right for you!

I moved to D* last fall from TWC and locked in free HD for life at the time. 

TWC picture quality is CRAP, the HD was pixelated, and the feed would freeze or gray out several times a DAY. After several different boxes, I finally got a TWC rep to admit that the picture quality was never going to improve any time soon because there are hundreds of homes on my line and we all share bandwidth for phone, TV and internet, and the compression software could not overcome that limitation. She actually wished me well with D* as she knew the HD picture quality was going to be much better, and it is. 

I keep road runner for internet only, and HD picture quality is WAY more important to me than price (I don't need much anyway, no premium channels for movies or sports).

No Fios (we have crappy Frontier phone not Verizon), so unless TWC went to all fiber optic or Verizon buys out Frontier and builds out Fios, I will be with D* for as long as they keep the satellites beaming.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Pretty safe to say Verizon won't buy Frontier


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

If i jumped to cable locally, I'd get a whopping 40 HD channels, including the networks for about $80 a month + $10 per receiver fees. In my case, I'll stick to DirecTV.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Griffs77 said:


> Got to go with what's right for you!
> 
> I moved to D* last fall from TWC and locked in free HD for life at the time.
> 
> TWC picture quality is CRAP, the HD was pixelated, and the feed would freeze or gray out several times a DAY.


Don't know if you're in an area where SDV wasn't deployed, but I'm in one where it is. I compared the two systems side-by-side when I still had DirecTV active and TW fared pretty well. And now that the NFL Network is on TWC all the pieces are in place as far as I'm concerned. I've been a critic of TWC in the past, but it's pretty clear to me they've got their game face on.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep. SDV has solved most of the PQ and bandwidth issues cable has had in the past. All I've seen looks as good or better than DirecTV, especially if you consider SD as well. I wouldn't touch cable a few years ago, but things have changed a lot recently, making them an excellent alternative to satellite in many areas.

I'm very happy with the media center system I have. I have a 4 tuner cable card device in a cheap PC and an Xbox (or other extender) at every TV to watch live TV or recordings. The DVR interface is beautiful, recording space is virtually unlimited, I can easily transfer anything to DVD or BD and access all my other media, and remote viewing of all my content and live tv, all for a grand total of $2/month in equipment fees. Plus I have more HD and better SD than I had with DirecTV or Dish.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Yep. SDV has solved most of the PQ and bandwidth issues cable has had in the past. All I've seen looks as good or better than DirecTV, especially if you consider SD as well. I wouldn't touch cable a few years ago, but things have changed a lot recently, making them an excellent alternative to satellite in many areas.
> 
> I'm very happy with the media center system I have. I have a 4 tuner cable card device in a cheap PC and an Xbox (or other extender) at every TV to watch live TV or recordings. The DVR interface is beautiful, recording space is virtually unlimited, I can easily transfer anything to DVD or BD and access all my other media, and remote viewing of all my content and live tv, all for a grand total of $2/month in equipment fees. Plus I have more HD and better SD than I had with DirecTV or Dish.


That's a big turnaround for Charter. My father-in-law had them years ago and they were the pits.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Yep. SDV has solved most of the PQ and bandwidth issues cable has had in the past.


What has cured the PQ and bandwidth problems is replacing most of the analog channels with digital versions.

I'm not convinced that TWC isn't mostly fiber. Fiber is overrated if you use it with QAM as FIOS does.


----------

